# New in Dubai



## Agi78 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi guys, 
Is anyone here new in Dubai? I have been here only 3 weeks and staying in the hotel for now. My life here is limited to work and hotel and I need someone with whom I could explore the city. When I moved to the UK 7 years ago I was with a friend then, and finding friends seems easier that way... Any suggestions how to get started socializing when you are on your own in Dubai?


----------



## inDubai (Mar 7, 2012)

Agi78 said:


> Hi guys,
> Is anyone here new in Dubai? I have been here only 3 weeks and staying in the hotel for now. My life here is limited to work and hotel and I need someone with whom I could explore the city. When I moved to the UK 7 years ago I was with a friend then, and finding friends seems easier that way... Any suggestions how to get started socializing when you are on your own in Dubai?


Hey! I am relativley new to Dubai (6months) How old are u, male /female. What are u working at here? Getting started socialising on ur own is always hard ....


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

There are some socialising posts on this forum, take a look and see if they're planning a meet up??!

jo xxx


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

Agi78 said:


> Hi guys,
> Is anyone here new in Dubai? I have been here only 3 weeks and staying in the hotel for now. My life here is limited to work and hotel and I need someone with whom I could explore the city. When I moved to the UK 7 years ago I was with a friend then, and finding friends seems easier that way... Any suggestions how to get started socializing when you are on your own in Dubai?


Agi .. It will take time to socialise & have true friends !  

As it is that sandance is coming your way ,it seems you are on the right path (but my guess is u have a hectic work life) ...... BTW ,which place is in your mind to explore in here ???

HAPPY EXPLORING ! :clap2:


----------



## samsexpat (Mar 5, 2012)

Ask your colleagues to come with you  check with alpha tours, emirates holidays etc.. Go safari


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

Hi Agi,
I am organising an alocohol free brunch next week-end if you would like to come along, can't promise anything, but hopefully you will get a chance to meet a few ppl outside of work,
details are in another post...
all the best ..


----------



## hawtshop (Mar 9, 2012)

welcome


----------



## chouquette (Feb 8, 2012)

Hello, I'll be in the same position in a few weeks... 

I'm 31, love to go out, kitesurfing and the outdoors in general though with the dubai weather I am afraid to be locked up in air-conditioned high-rises for 4 months in a row... 

I'm not sure how the kitesurfing "situation" is in Dubai, if anyone here can help? wind conditions, places to kite, etc. I couldn't find a lot of info on the net. 

Oh and to meet new people, I've lived abroad before and usually it's not a problem, but depends on the place. I can recommend doing sports, taking up a hobby or going to events organized by consulates/embassies.


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Also, if you google 'meetup Dubai' there are social groups for just about anything you might be interested in.


----------



## Markfromuk (Mar 10, 2012)

Agi78 said:


> Hi guys,
> Is anyone here new in Dubai? I have been here only 3 weeks and staying in the hotel for now. My life here is limited to work and hotel and I need someone with whom I could explore the city. When I moved to the UK 7 years ago I was with a friend then, and finding friends seems easier that way... Any suggestions how to get started socializing when you are on your own in Dubai?


Hi Agi78,

I arrived in Dubai just over a week ago and likewise life is currently limited to work and hotel. I'm only going to be here for 2 months but would definately be up for meeting to explore the city. I'm 25 and living down in discovery gardens.

How old are you and where abouts are you based?

Mark


----------



## dany_boldea (Mar 21, 2012)

*hi*

hiii.. I am from Romania and now I live with my husband in Dubai. I am new here...


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

dany_boldea said:


> hiii.. I am from Romania and now I live with my husband in Dubai. I am new here...


Hope you have a great time in Dubai !!!  :clap2:


----------

